# Avoid FIVE-GUY



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Their french fries smelled so stink and they can't get their their shet ready because they have to make the fries when you get there.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

My advise is to avoid the place after 5 PM.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

[HEADING=2]"Avoid FIVE-GUY"[/HEADING]

I do, thanks.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

not to mention they use tiny brown bag for the food and grease from the fries soaked all over.
They always made you wait for the fries!
The french fries smelled like a stir fried potato on a grill for morning breakfast!


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> [HEADING=2]"Avoid FIVE-GUY"[/HEADING]
> 
> I do, thanks.


I always try to go to restaurants with wait time of 5 min at the most. I make exceptions for lucrative orders. It helps to know your area and the restaurants.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

[HEADING=2]"Avoid FIVE-GUY"[/HEADING]
Especially if they're all holding guns, and look like they mean business.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Best fries in the business!


Love me some 5 guys burgers and fries


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

5 guys, yes, every so often this place gets discussed. They never change.

**** them.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> Their french fries smelled so stink and they can't get their their shet ready because they have to make the fries when you get there.


So you're telling me if you get a $30 order from Five Guys for a 15 minute, drive you won't go because their fries stink?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> So you're telling me if you get a $30 order from Five Guys for a 15 minute, drive you won't go because their fries stink?


No, he's telling you that he won't do it because they don't begin making the fries until the driver arrives at the restaurant.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> So you're telling me if you get a $30 order from Five Guys for a 15 minute, drive you won't go because their fries stink?


It's gamble. that $30 order could be missing by the time you arrive because the drivers before you didn't bother to call for missing food instead they just reported as excessive wait time and moved on. And guess what if you are the unlucky ones you will get an email the next morning for fraud.

So beware of any good to be true order form any restaurant. It's like russian roullete


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> So you're telling me if you get a $30 order from Five Guys for a 15 minute, drive you won't go because their fries stink?


Guessing no one has ever received a $30 offer for five guys.

Probably $10 max for a seven mile ride.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> Their french fries smelled so stink


They smell like Roses &#127801;. Have you ever delivered Smashburger's fried Brussel Sprouts? The original reason I started carrying food in my trunk.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Seamus said:


> They smell like Roses &#127801;. Have you ever delivered Smashburger's fried Brussel Sprouts? The original reason I started carrying food in my trunk.


I picked up a lady from a different restaurant who ordered Brussels sprouts to go and, about a minute into the ride, I HAD to ask what smelled so bad. **** her.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> They smell like Roses &#127801;. Have you ever delivered Smashburger's fried Brussel Sprouts? The original reason I started carrying food in my trunk.


Smashburger is another place that thinks they are not fastfood and you have to wait ten hours.
Fortunately, with DD, they are outside my region, so I don't get any.
With 5Guys, I always have to tell the eater to grab the bag from underneath.
What with the steaming in the bag, and the loose fries.


One of the two 1* that I've gotten with DD was with a Wendy's order.
So, as soon as I pull out the bag, just as the customer has his hand on it, the bottom dropped out. Chille started spilling all over the place.
In my defense, I did not tip anything.
My suspicion is that it was so hot that it popped the lid and spilled inside the bag.
When I called support to report it, the guy just all out laughing hysterically.
I'm glad I made his day.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Five guys is usually a cancel unless I get a good paying order from one in particular thats next to a convinrnce store/gas station. Ill go in, tell them the name, then leave and take a bathroom break and come back.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I always have to tell the eater to grab the bag from underneath.
> What with the steaming in the bag, and the loose fries.


I feel like many of us learned our lesson the hard way with 5 guys. I know me and @uberboy1212 both did! :roflmao: When I was new several years ago pre Covid when you actually handed people their order I took the 5 guys out of my thermal bag and just prior to the handoff the freakin bottom of the bag opened up and the order dumped on to the guys front door step!!!:thumbup: Was my first week on DD! He wasn't happy!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Your mom's favorite thing to eat is 5 Guys.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Your mom's favorite thing to eat is 5 Guys.


Mine?

yip.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Unless I get a mind blowing offer, I avoid 5 guys at all cost. They dont drop the fries until you get there. I dont got time to be waiting especially in NYC, where there is a traffic cop lurking on every corner


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Unless I get a mind blowing offer, I avoid 5 guys at all cost. They dont drop the fries until you get there. I dont got time to be waiting especially in NYC, where there is a traffic cop lurking on every corner


Love those TE units. Who goes to the academy to become NYPD and then drive a little Prius around all day breaking balls? If one gives you trouble just ask them when they're going to grow up and be a real cop! &#128110;‍♂ :roflmao: I'm sure that will get you out of a ticket!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Best fries in the business!
> 
> Love me some 5 guys burgers and fries


Im probably in the minority but think their fries taste like crap. Their burgers are awesome but those fries are overrated imo.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Love those TE units. Who goes to the academy to become NYPD and then drive a little Prius around all day breaking balls? If one gives you trouble just ask them when they're going to grow up and be a real cop! &#128110;‍♂ :roflmao: I'm sure that will get you out of a ticket!


In NYC, supposedly you can get arrested for verbally assaulting a traffic cop. Welcome to 2021


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Your mom's favorite thing to eat is 5 Guys.


Only after she's finished her shopping a Dicks Sporting Goods, BJ's Wholesale and Seamans Furniture


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

It’s called “Five Guys” because 5 employees always call in sick and there’s only one employee to cook the greasy shit being serve.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

ConkeyCrack said:


> In NYC, supposedly you can get arrested for verbally assaulting a traffic cop. Welcome to 2021


Actually, that's an 'enhancer' [Modifier] to a disorderly conduct municipal citation (Meaning said person was cited and continues to violate the law), but both are arrest-able offenses in NYC. But to be fair, NYC officers deal with a lot, probably way more than you're well aware of.

On topic:

We have (3) 5 Guys here, and only one of which I will go to, but only after 7. They're always slammed and of course like everybody else said, you'll be there at least 5 to 7 minutes at a minimum. Hard pass unless the offer is at the top range.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I took the 5 guys out of my thermal bag and just prior to the handoff the freakin bottom of the bag opened up and the order dumped on to the guys front door step!!!:thumbup:


Same thing happened to me with Church's chicken. Must have been $40 worth of food.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's called "Five Guys" because 5 employees always call in sick and there's only one employee to cook the greasy shit being serve.


This must've slipped past up.net's fact-checkers because it is false and potentially dangerous misinformation.

The restaurant is called "5 Guys" because that was @mch 'S mother's nickname in college.

Boy, @Uber's Guber , you spread lies quicker than @mch 's mother spreads ... her country crock over my hard tack, know what I'm saying?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> This must've slipped past up.net's fact-checkers because it is false and potentially dangerous misinformation.
> 
> The restaurant is called "5 Guys" because that was @mch 'S mother's nickname in college.
> 
> Boy, @Uber's Guber , you spread lies quicker than @mch 's mother spreads ... her country crock over my hard tack, know what I'm saying?


Lol wtf man! I wasnt expecting this.

I texted my mom and she replied "He's just bitter because I laughed at his micro penis. Everything's NOT bigger in texas"


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

mch said:


> Lol wtf man! I wasnt expecting this.
> 
> I texted my mom and she replied "He's just bitter because I laughed at his micro penis. Everything's NOT bigger in texas"


&#128532;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Only after she's finished her shopping a Dicks Sporting Goods, BJ's Wholesale and Seamans Furniture


Theres a Piggly Wiggly joke in here too but I don't have the words right now because my day job is taking up all my mental capacity this week.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mch said:


> Im probably in the minority but think their fries taste like crap. Their burgers are awesome but those fries are overrated imo.


Nailed it. Very good burgers but the fries are just greasy and bad. 5 Guys fries are like my 87 year old Uncle's mantool in his depends, limp and wet. :thumbup:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Nailed it. Very good burgers but the fries are just greasy and bad. 5 Guys fries are like my 87 year old Uncle's mantool in his depends, limp and wet. :thumbup:


Or like @NauticalWheeler's little pocket rocket 2 seconds after being in somebodys mom


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

mch said:


> Or like @NauticalWheeler's little pocket rocket 2 seconds after being in somebodys mom


Not just anyone's mom


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Talking about Mothers is very upsetting to me. Sisters on the other hand.......

Every time your sister goes to Ocean City MD she has to eat at:










She says it's delicious

When your sister goes to the Outer Banks in NC she always regrets going to









I hear she is on the menu as a "local favorite"


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I pick up from here 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Talking about Mothers is very upsetting to me. Sisters on the other hand.......
> 
> Every time your sister goes to Ocean City MD she has to eat at:
> 
> ...


HEY! I like Dirty Dicks.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> HEY! I like Dirty Dicks.


Great place for crabs!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mother Clucker's motto is...
"Where we always give you the bird!"

And the sign above the urinal says
"Please get closer, it's shorter than you think!"


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Wendy's , 5-GUYS, SMASHBURGER are all to AVOID!
There is ONLY 2 McDs in my area that I like, and these Mexican workers are faster than a robot.
The other McDs are employed by lazy AS people with big mouth!

Sometime I when I see big orders and it very close by I accept immediately before someone else got it and then I realized shet it's the STINKY-GUY!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> Wendy's , 5-GUYS, SMASHBURGER  *low paying offers *are all to AVOID!


FIFY.

While many offers from these places are a no go, there sometimes are offers from these places that are worthwhile. Knowing you're going to wait for the fries factors in to it but you can still occasionally get worthwhile orders.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

I know how FIVE-GUY made their french fries. Basically, very simple and straight forward. They sliced the potatoes on site and let it sit over night in the cooler and then they only fried them when there is an order to be made. They don't fry them ahead of time.
Their french fries basically a fried potato!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

The 5 Guys I pick up from is always 3 chicks and 2 dudes, weird


----------

